# "Garden In a Glass" beginner-tank journal



## Annie2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello all,

so I just joined this forum. My tanks started off slow, with a few plastic plants.... but as I'm an avid gardener, the plastic plants recently started to bug me exceedingly. So I decided to take the plunge into aquatic gardening.

At first I didn't have any live plants at all. I was able to acquire Bacopa and a fluffy looking plant - which was promptly floored by my rainbowfish (I swear they have F1 genes as they love to race around the tank playing)

Then I was able to purchase a Red Tiger Lily and Polysperma. I really like the Tiger Lily. And then I found this forum.  Couldn't be happier.
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47812
So, now I added a few more plants (thank you! muchly! to a certain forum member who helped me out) - tank picture to follow - but I really wanted this thread title (so I couldn't wait, lol) because this really is my garden in a glass. 
PICs coming tonight!


----------



## Annie2 (Aug 21, 2013)

I was able to save an Anubia nana from a death sentence - someone was throwing it out because it was dying on them. They had buried its rhimezone. And I got some lovely Anubia nana from a coworker. I tied it to a piece of driftwood and I was soo excited to notice that both Anubias sprouted new toots and are attaching themselves to the driftwood.
YAY!


----------



## Annie2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok so here's the updated picture. I added also some amazon swords to the set up, and a little bit of java fern which I tied onto a bit of driftwood.


----------



## Annie2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's what the tank looked like before.

The funny thing is that it's so hard to decide what kind of design I want for my tank. I didn't think choosing a good layout would be so difficult.
Anyone has ideas for my tank design, pls post


----------



## Annie2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Annie2 said:


> Here's what the tank looked like before.
> 
> The funny thing is that it's so hard to decide what kind of design I want for my tank. I didn't think choosing a good layout would be so difficult.
> Anyone has ideas for my tank design, pls post


And here's what the tank looked like before that.....

I have to say it has considerably improved


----------



## Annie2 (Aug 21, 2013)

And here's how it all began *a veeery looong time agooooo*


----------



## Annie2 (Aug 21, 2013)

*tank #2*

Here's my second 30 gal tank. Work in progress 
I placed some val nana there, giant baby tears and riccia moss. The moss, since I'm not sure how it's going to behave yet, I've put it in an 'enclosure'. I took some see-through cookie containers and cut out bottom. (These containers have 3 sections.) WE'll let it sit for a bit and see how it does.

Not sure what the last little grassy-looking plant is, suggestions?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like Dwarf Hair grass


----------

